# [SOLVED] Can not play Racedriver GRID



## pp06

Hi,

I got a new desktop PC on which I installed Racedriver GRID.

Install was OK.
I started the game, saw the intro video.
I entered my name and nickname to create a new player profile.

Then the game stucks on an "loading, please wait" screen showing my not-yet-existing records (miles run:0, money earn: 0, etc.)

Here is my PC description:
DELL Studio XPS 8100
Windows 7 Pro 64-bits
Intel Core i7-860
8 GB DDR3
Nvidia GTS 240 1GB
Raid 0 Hard Drives: 2x 1TB

I suspect Win7 64bits or may be the Raid 0 hard drives, but I have no evidence.

I didn't install any patch to racedriver GRID.

Did this happen to one of you ? Or does anyone have some idea about what could be the problem ?

-- pp06


----------



## koala

*Re: Can not play Racedriver GRID*

Hi, welcome to TSF

There's a few suggestions in this thread: *http://community.codemasters.com/forum/grid-tech-support-1020/392325-problems-win-7-patch-1-3-a.html*

The main thing seems to be that you need to install *DirectX 9.0c* (104mb, Feb'10).

Once you do that and get the game working, install the 1.3 patch (196mb, Oct'09). *Link1* or *Link2*.

I've got GRID installed, patched and running on Win7-64 with no problems, but I already had DirectX 9.0c installed.


----------



## pp06

*Re: Can not play Racedriver GRID*

Thanks for the help koala, but that's not the problem.

I found that Racedriver GRID is not ready for hyper-threaded CPU, that is the case of my Core i7.

The problem is described in their website in a place that I spent some time to found.

For other pals who might have the same problem here is a "fix" to the problem:
Rename the file ...\Grid\system\workerMap4Core.xml into ...\Grid\system\workerMap8Core.xml

It worked fine for me.

-- pp06


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Can not play Racedriver GRID*

Ahh yes that sounds about right. GRID couldn't find the right amount of threads the CPU can handle. 4 cores and 8 threads. Thanks for the fix!


----------



## qruret

*Re: Can not play Racedriver GRID*



pp06 said:


> Thanks for the help koala, but that's not the problem.
> 
> I found that Racedriver GRID is not ready for hyper-threaded CPU, that is the case of my Core i7.
> 
> The problem is described in their website in a place that I spent some time to found.
> 
> For other pals who might have the same problem here is a "fix" to the problem:
> Rename the file ...\Grid\system\workerMap4Core.xml into ...\Grid\system\workerMap8Core.xml
> 
> It worked fine for me.
> 
> -- pp06


I have an intel core i7 860 too.and experience the same problem with the infinite loading time after the first video.i tried your fix but in the folder where the file workermap4core exists there is an other .xml file called workermap8core. therefore renaming the workermap4core is impossible because the name already exists and it is saved as workermap8core (2)! and of course the problem remains.....what should i do???? :4-dontkno


----------



## RaWRebel

*Re: Can not play Racedriver GRID*



qruret said:


> I have an intel core i7 860 too.and experience the same problem with the infinite loading time after the first video.i tried your fix but in the folder where the file workermap4core exists there is an other .xml file called workermap8core. therefore renaming the workermap4core is impossible because the name already exists and it is saved as workermap8core (2)! and of course the problem remains.....what should i do???? :4-dontkno


qruret,

simply rename the workerMap8Core.xml to something like: OLDworkerMap8Core.xml then you will be able to rename workerMap4Core.xml to workerMap8Core.xml, I just did this today and it's now working fine. I also like to say a big thank you to pp06 for providing me with the solution. :4-cheers:


----------



## pp06

Hi qruret,

Right, I should have mentioned "Rename *and overwrite* the file", or as suggested by RawRebel "Rename the first file, then rename ..."

I'm glad I could help.

-- pp06


----------



## qruret

*Re: Can not play Racedriver GRID*



RaWRebel said:


> qruret,
> 
> simply rename the workerMap8Core.xml to something like: OLDworkerMap8Core.xml then you will be able to rename workerMap4Core.xml to workerMap8Core.xml, I just did this today and it's now working fine. I also like to say a big thank you to pp06 for providing me with the solution. :4-cheers:


 ah. i just deleted map8core and renamed the other one. works now. still i'm not able to patch it. it things that it is not installed,(what a stubborn game) propably it has something to do with the registry entries but i don't know a thing 'bout this stuff.


----------



## Mope

Hi everyone,
Have same problem as above.
Tried to play game after a while, because bought myself new PC. Its i7 with 6gb ram and HD 5850.
Problem: "Loading, please wait". This happened after I was already launched game one time, set up my profile, chosen graphic options and after game restarted I got this 'hanging' on the "Loading, please wait".
Tried repair, remove and install.
Tried updating the patch.
Tried to update and than change the file from System folder - game won't start anymore at all.
At this moment I am installing game for the forth time :E, will try not to update it to 1.3v just load it for 1st time. See if it's loads at all and after that will try to rename the file above mentioned.
Keep you updated.


----------



## Mope

I am writing to confirm, that the above worked this time.
Installed, loaded with out any changes to System folder. Set up an account, graphics and restarted the game. Quited. Changed the System folder file workerMap4Core to 8Core and it is working!

Thank you all for this thread and forum! ;-]


----------



## sanam87

Hi guys ...I installed grid onto my PC but m also facing same infinite loading screen problem.I got i5 processor with 4 GB ram 2 GB graphic windows 8.1 Lisenced. tried everything mentioned in this forum and on YouTube.plz help


----------

